# Steamship Round



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 30, 2006)

Anyone ever do one?  Can they be smoked?  Any suggestions?


----------



## wittdog (Jun 30, 2006)

What's a steamship Round? Is that like a top round?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 30, 2006)

Unless you plan on cooking for an Army you may want to reconsider.  Steamship round is a huge (40-60lbs) cut (the ham of the cow) that contains numerous muscles.  Yes you can smoke it, you want to cook it slow in the first place. Cook to a medium rare and slice against the grain.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 30, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> What's a steamship Round? Is that like a top round?



http://www.beeffoodservice.net/Cuts/Info.aspx?Code=29


----------



## Finney (Jun 30, 2006)

I agree with Larry... those things are huge.
Get this http://www.beeffoodservice.net/Cuts/Info.aspx?code=33 instead.
It's basically the best part of the SteamShip Round.  I cook one every Christmas for the crowd that shows up at or house.


----------



## Finney (Jun 30, 2006)

Put a pan under it with some oil and beef stock in it to catch the dripping for au jus.  Cook at 275* until desired doneness if most people like their meat about the same.  A higher temp if your crowd likes their meat at different ends of the doneness spectrum.
A 19 lbs one will barely fit in a WSM.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Unless you plan on cooking for an Army you may want to reconsider.  Steamship round is a huge (40-60lbs) cut (the ham of the cow) that contains numerous muscles.  Yes you can smoke it, you want to cook it slow in the first place. Cook to a medium rare and slice against the grain.



I have to give a guy a price quote for a catering job.   He requested Steamship round. 

Any idea how much these are per pound?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 30, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2chuq7lw]Unless you plan on cooking for an Army you may want to reconsider.  Steamship round is a huge (40-60lbs) cut (the ham of the cow) that contains numerous muscles.  Yes you can smoke it, you want to cook it slow in the first place. Cook to a medium rare and slice against the grain.



I have to give a guy a price quote for a catering job.   He requested Steamship round. 

Any idea how much these are per pound?[/quote:2chuq7lw]

Doubt you'll be able to get the Steamship round unless you go to a restraunt suppler like Restraunt Depot in Alexandria.  Call around to butchers in your area and see if they can get it and give you a price.  I'd suggest doing what Finney has recommended.


----------



## Rob D. (Jun 30, 2006)

the only time i've seen one done was on an oil tank w/fire box rotisserie cooker....looked pretty tasty, it's an impressive piece of meat...

Rob


----------

